# Vienna Smart Orchestra



## richhickey (Sep 10, 2018)

Looks like a sketching tool on the Synchron platform:

https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Starter_Editions/Smart_Orchestra


----------



## MrCambiata (Sep 10, 2018)

Is it a synchronized version of the Special Edition? Couldn’t find clear information about that.


----------



## Ben (Sep 10, 2018)

Looks more like a mix of Epic Orchestra and Special Edition 1 (synchronized).
You have some percussion, mallets, strings, wood and brass (everything as section, not as separate instruments). Additional you'll get violins, flute, oboe, clarinet, trumpet, horn as single instruments.


----------



## dpasdernick (Sep 10, 2018)

Did you guys see whee if you own any of the Special Edition libs or the Cube the price is reduced to 99 euros or did I mix that up?

Edit: Whoops. It is true. You can buy for as low as 95 euros if you own the SE vol 1 or the Cube.

Do I need another sketching orchestra?


----------



## kimarnesen (Sep 10, 2018)

I really like the pad + solo idea. Does any other sketching library have that feature?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 10, 2018)

dpasdernick said:


> Did you guys see whee if you own any of the Special Edition libs or the Cube the price is reduced to 99 euros or did I mix that up?
> 
> Edit: Whoops. It is true. You can buy for as low as 95 euros if you own the SE vol 1 or the Cube.
> 
> Do I need another sketching orchestra?



yes, it shows as 95 euros when i log in.

good question.


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 10, 2018)

I imagine they were very eager to get this going and that this was planned for a while. Things seemed to be heading in this direction. I'm only surprised that they didn't get wood and brass out first. Are they just that low on funds? Or are the samples from unreleased Synchron string and brass libraries? It does sound nice though!


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 10, 2018)

Yeah I'm wondering where those Percussion samples are from, Synchron or the old library? I'm thinking the brass and woods are probably from the older libraries.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Sep 10, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> Yeah I'm wondering where those Percussion samples are from, Synchron or the old library? I'm thinking the brass and woods are probably from the older libraries.


I think these are old ones, in the product text it says the instruments were positioned with MIR Pro technology, so it's another synchron-ized product. 

I like the overall sound, but I don't need a sketching orchestra. I'm wondering why they are releasing so many products recently with a relatively low price for registered users... Is it some kind of saying sorry for Synchron Strings? Just my opinion. Sorry, didn't want to mention them again.


----------



## ptram (Sep 11, 2018)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> I'm wondering why they are releasing so many products recently with a relatively low price for registered users...


I just hope it is not a way of saying: we are abandoning the traditional VI line. Jump onboard before it is too late.

Paolo


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Sep 11, 2018)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> I like the overall sound, but I don't need a sketching orchestra.


Same here. It looks and sounds like a good one but when you've already got VSL SE and / or the Orchestra included in VEpro 6, 95 euros for a another sketching orchestra seems irrelevant. And, sorry to grumble again about this but the fact that it could be used as a laptop sketching tool is still and always contradicted by their dongle policy (no way I'm taking my elicenser on a laptop ride). They should rather update their policy as promised countless times in the last months (years).


----------



## Cartoon (Sep 11, 2018)

I think the wanto create a bigger product range for new costumers too... and maybe they need also more time for next synchron content! anyways looks like a cool product


----------



## DaddyO (Sep 11, 2018)

Perhaps they are hoping that by exposing enough people to the Synchron Player many will grow to love it so much they will buy other Synchron products in the future. The essence of the Synchron line is, of course, the Synchron stage, but it is also the Synchron Player. The lack of a full-throated thumbs up to the Synchron line plus the difficulty getting people to accept that the Synchron player is (in their view) a game-changer might have encouraged them to take steps to get the Player in as many hands as possible, this in hopes that by use people will come to appreciate it's genius (again, their view).

It makes sense to get the Synchron line into the hands of Special Edition users because VSL) hopes they will be steered to make their future purchases in the Synchron line rather than the VI line. I have trouble seeing this as anything other than a telltale sign that the future of the VI line is to be vestigial until it can be retired at some point in the future.


----------



## DaddyO (Sep 11, 2018)

I for one was tempted to get a foot in the Synchron door when the Strings were released, but backed off after reading the comments of users about the Legato. So far I am glad I did, since it would take me many years to build out the new line, years I probably don't have.

In the video it looks like the Timpani is omitted from the percussion section. That seems a strange choice. Perhaps they have built in little "encouragements" to upgrade.

All this said, it does seem like a good value for the price. If nothing else it is what it says it is, an orchestral sketch environment.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 11, 2018)

I like that they're putting efforts into streamlining work flow advancements and advancing articulation management!​


----------



## Tfis (Sep 11, 2018)

I see no advantage in using synchron player for a library which contains only one mic position.
VIPro is more advanced, imho.


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 11, 2018)

Well i bought it. I had some bitcoin credits in my BestService account along with some VSL credits from previous VI libraries i bought.

This little package can be a nice background for the VSL CFX (which is my main piano), specifically those FX patches/pads which are getting praise already at the VSL forums.


----------



## jaddne (Sep 11, 2018)

Shredoverdrive said:


> Same here. It looks and sounds like a good one but when you've already got VSL SE and / or the Orchestra included in VEpro 6, 95 euros for a another sketching orchestra seems irrelevant. And, sorry to grumble again about this but the fact that it could be used as a laptop sketching tool is still and always contradicted by their dongle policy (no way I'm taking my elicenser on a laptop ride). They should rather update their policy as promised countless times in the last months (years).



+1 re:Dongle. VSL should employ the 'soft e-licenser' for this product, like Cubase LE/Elements. Or better yet, allow several installs & the ability to de-authorize as needed.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Sep 11, 2018)

jaddne said:


> +1 re:Dongle. VSL should employ the 'soft e-licenser' for this product, like Cubase LE/Elements. Or better yet, allow several installs & the ability to de-authorize as needed.


Even machine ilok would be better...


----------



## jaddne (Sep 11, 2018)

Shredoverdrive said:


> Even machine ilok would be better...


 
Yep. like VILabs' Ravenscroft, etc.


----------



## VgsA (Sep 11, 2018)

Question: What you see in the videos is all the content? I mean, can't you use the instruments included in VSL SE1 in individual instances and have the full orchestra like in VSL SE1 but with the ''mix'' or something?


----------



## Christof (Sep 11, 2018)

VgsA said:


> Question: What you see in the videos is all the content? I mean, can't you use the instruments included in VSL SE1 in individual instances and have the full orchestra like in VSL SE1 but with the ''mix'' or something?


No, it is a sketching tool with combined patches, you can't load any instruments from other VSL libraries.
It is not meant to create super realistic mockups, it is great for haunting ideas and trying out things with some very helpful patches, and it is tweakable with a handy mixer and different control options.
My demo "Tiptoe" on the product page was literally played with two hands on the keyboard, well, almost 

Lots of people here compare it with SE1, but this is something totally different.


----------



## Iskra (Sep 11, 2018)

Christof said:


> was literally played with two hands on the keyboard, well, almost


That sentence has some weird, freakish implications... 
Nice demo though, no matter what you used to hit the keys


----------



## VgsA (Sep 11, 2018)

Christof said:


> No, it is a sketching tool with combined patches, you can't load any instruments from other VSL libraries.
> It is not meant to create super realistic mockups, it is great for haunting ideas and trying out things with some very helpful patches, and it is tweakable with a handy mixer and different control options.
> My demo "Tiptoe" on the product page was literally played with two hands on the keyboard, well, almost
> 
> Lots of people here compare it with SE1, but this is something totally different.



Thanks for replying! Since owners of SE1 get a discount I totally thought it was all SE1 content processed so it's mixed plus the combis and extra patches. Good to know that it's something different.


----------



## VgsA (Sep 11, 2018)

Iskra said:


> no matter what you used to hit the keys



Hey, the product is about being creative, right? LOL


----------



## Christof (Sep 11, 2018)

VgsA said:


> Hey, the product is about being creative, right? LOL


My nose was involved as well.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 11, 2018)

keepitsimple said:


> A direct shot at the Inspire series and Albion one ( hence the FX pads). Even the product description rings the same words used in the Inspire series promos.



No chance 

I bet it’s gonna be like synthesized smart orchestra. Sounds about right


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 11, 2018)

Is it still the case that the Steinberg dongle can be used with Vienna products? I'm running out of USB ports.

Oh wait, the little "i" on their checkout page says the Steinberg dongle can be used, FWIW. Maybe this will help somebody spend their money, sorry about that.

I have no Vienna products at all, looks like they just stuck their foot in my door. Devious. I like those ergonomic interfaces. Wonder how this compares to EW Symphonic bought on sale, I'll soon see. I do love Symphonic, a little work on the player would really make it shine but I'm not holding my breath.

Have you guys considered using your chin and forehead? Great for trailer work!


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 11, 2018)

Intriguing way to get started with VSL ….. Have e-Licenser too. 
Hoping it is notable complement to OT_BO_inspire 1 & 2, The Orchestra, Albion One, as those are already in use.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 11, 2018)

keepitsimple said:


> After fiddling around with it for the past hour, i have to say i like it. The FX patches are very inspiring. Here's a little track i made entirely with FX patches (Pads, plucks etc). The only non-fx patch in the track is the legato violins at 3:00.



Well done ! From ~ 2:34 got my attention.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Sep 11, 2018)

In case you didn't notice. There is a new video "FX presets". Sounds quite nice and interesting, reminds me of the latest Symphobia update, in which there were also "bees" and "swarms".


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 11, 2018)

Something more orchestral style with Vienna Smart Orchestra:

Crayons de Musique

Handy for a draft version.

ps there will also be a video of this piece showing what's going on.


----------



## kimarnesen (Sep 11, 2018)

Guy Bacos said:


> Something more orchestral style:
> 
> Crayons de Musique



I'm convinced, beautiful piece, Guy.


----------



## JEPA (Sep 11, 2018)

am passing, the orchestra is in my head..  joke aside, i could get it for 95EU but Inspire sounds better? that's my impression


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 11, 2018)

I just noticed I have Steinberg's Halion Symphonic Orchestra from an old bundle purchase. At about $100 it sounds pretty good and even offers a free trial. Definitely worth a look. There's an impressive demo on Steinberg's site which like most demos owes lot to the mix. The interface is nowhere near as good as Vienna's, so it's less capable as a sketch tool.


----------



## wbacer (Sep 11, 2018)

keepitsimple said:


> Well i bought it. I had some bitcoin credits in my BestService account along with some VSL credits from previous VI libraries i bought.
> 
> This little package can be a nice background for the VSL CFX (which is my main piano), specifically those FX patches/pads which are getting praise already at the VSL forums.


Thanks for the BestService heads up. Into price + registered Special Edition user + No VAT + bitcoin + extra VSL credits = Sweet Deal


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 11, 2018)

Very sweet interface on this instrument. That's what sets this apart and above other sketch orchestras I've seen. That and the FX. Vienna has obviously thought a lot about the user perspective.

If you want to invest a few weeks of practice, you could probably impress your clients by playing pretty sophisticated orchestral improvisations right there at the power lunch. The danger...if it looks too easy that will vindicate everyone's worst suspicions about composers. Try not to downgrade any assumptions.

The sound is somewhat 2008-ish, maybe even a little 8 bit on some patches, but if the arrangement (and reverb) is good enough nobody will notice. Good composition can fix a lot of instrument shortcomings.


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 11, 2018)

wbacer said:


> Thanks for the BestService heads up. Into price + registered Special Edition user + No VAT + bitcoin + extra VSL credits = Sweet Deal


Welcome.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 11, 2018)

This might be the best attempt at realizing a "sketching tool" yet. Because it's cheap. I see "sketching" libraries from other companies that cost a ton of money, and it's ridiculous.

This one makes clever use of the technology it runs on, it's flexible, interesting, lightweight and indeed "smart".

Judging from the walkthrough and demos, it can sound quite MIDI. But it's less than 200 bucks standard price and 10GB. So yeah, a sketching tool.


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 11, 2018)

It is tempting even (or especially) for a non-media composer / talentless twat like me.


----------



## Christof (Sep 12, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> This might be the best attempt at realizing a "sketching tool" yet. Because it's cheap. I see "sketching" libraries from other companies that cost a ton of money, and it's ridiculous.
> 
> This one makes clever use of the technology it runs on, it's flexible, interesting, lightweight and indeed "smart".
> 
> Judging from the walkthrough and demos, it can sound quite MIDI. But it's less than 200 bucks standard price and 10GB. So yeah, a sketching tool.


Exactly, I don't think it was designed to create a cue for delivery.


----------



## kimarnesen (Sep 12, 2018)

I wonder if some of it is usable for some layering as well. Would love to hear more of each articulation.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 12, 2018)

looks like a nice intro to the Synchron Player.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 12, 2018)

You can view in more details here the piece "Crayons de Musique" on video.

https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Starter_Editions/Smart_Orchestra#!Video_Demos


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 12, 2018)

Encouraged to see they've got good taste in music.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 12, 2018)

DaddyO said:


> ... a telltale sign that the future of the VI line is to be vestigial until it can be retired at some point in the future.


When (if) that happens, I hope they have a clearance sale at prices I can't resist. I have some instruments from the existing product line and want -- but can't afford -- more.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Sep 12, 2018)

Guy Bacos said:


> You can view in more details here the piece "Crayons de Musique" on video.


I especially like the strings in here, great piece.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 12, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> When (if) that happens, I hope they have a clearance sale at prices I can't resist. I have some instruments from the existing product line and want -- but can't afford -- more.



i have my eyes peeled for SE v3.


----------



## EgM (Sep 12, 2018)

I hope they do something like this for the entire choir set. I don't need the legatos nor the elaborate articulations, they just sound awesome and I'd just need sus


----------



## novaburst (Sep 12, 2018)

VSL keeping every one guessing what will be next, one thing for sure they don't stop working (developing) coming up with many ideas,

Very healthy.


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 12, 2018)

novaburst said:


> VSL keeping every one guessing what will be next, one thing for sure they don't stop working (developing) coming up with many ideas,
> 
> Very healthy.


Well Paul said at the VSL forums that one thing is for sure, which is that they are very excited about the FX presets and their possibilities inside the Synchron player. They're already talking to programmers to expand on them, add new flavors, elements, more sound sources (choirs ?) etc...


----------



## Mjusick (Sep 13, 2018)

jaddne said:


> Yep. like VILabs' Ravenscroft, etc.





jaddne said:


> +1 re:Dongle. VSL should employ the 'soft e-licenser' for this product, like Cubase LE/Elements. Or better yet, allow several installs & the ability to de-authorize as needed.


Their copy protection is the reason why I stopped buying VSL-Products....


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 13, 2018)

keepitsimple said:


> Well Paul said at the VSL forums that one thing is for sure, which is that they are very excited about the FX presets and their possibilities inside the Synchron player. They're already talking to programmers to expand on them, add new flavors, elements, more sound sources (choirs ?) etc...



Been lurking VSL forever, and this was the proper Trigger. 
Downloading now instead of another promo deadline. 
_(FWIW) _ I'm in USA and BestService.de got his order. _

Sounds like VSL is truly excited and committed to Smart Orch. It could well be the gateway product to attract many new enthusiasts.


----------



## Shubus (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm passing on as I do not most (but not all--I have a couple) VSL products because of the copy protection scheme.


----------



## Cartoon (Sep 14, 2018)

Shubus said:


> I'm passing on as I do not most (but not all--I have a couple) VSL products because of the copy protection scheme.



You are going to regret it :D


----------



## ptram (Sep 14, 2018)

jaddne said:


> VSL should employ the 'soft e-licenser' for this product, like Cubase LE/Elements.


The soft eLicenser only allows for a single installation. Not viable for the modern times, when many of us have both a desktop and a laptop computer.

Paolo


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 14, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Been lurking VSL forever, and this was the proper Trigger.
> Downloading now instead of another promo deadline.
> _(FWIW) _ I'm in USA and BestService.de got his order. _
> 
> Sounds like VSL is truly excited and committed to Smart Orch. It could well be the gateway product to attract many new enthusiasts.


Bare in mind that, even though Best Service might have the advantage in price (depending on where you are) and bitcoins credits etc, you cannot return a product unless you have a very valid reason to return it. But if you buy it from VSL webshop, you can return any product within 30 days. Trust me, i learned that the hard way...


----------



## steveo42 (Sep 14, 2018)

I picked it up from AudioDeluxe yesterday. I screwed up and didn't send my VSL email so it got delayed. Completely my fault :( A quick email to AudioDeluxe and all is well ! Great response. Can't wait to try this one out.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 14, 2018)

keepitsimple said:


> Bare in mind that, even though Best Service might have the advantage in price (depending on where you are) and bitcoins credits etc, you cannot return a product unless you have a very valid reason to return it. But if you buy it from VSL webshop, you can return any product within 30 days. Trust me, i learned that the hard way...



THX ! Did not know these details and wondered what might be BestService variables vs VSL.
VSL prices in Euros and even knowing xchg rate, was not sure what other fees I might be charged. 
Fortunately, early hours with Smart Orchestra and very pleased so far.

Regards


----------



## Wyatt (Sep 14, 2018)

I find this very interesting as a product...I have the complete EW Hollywood series I still struggle with the set up for something quick and simple.The Vienna samples are superior imho but very pricey. I have SE 1 and will be purchasing VSO asap This will be great for some of my mini projects. I’ve been having a lot of fun re-recording Roland sample string/brass tracks on old analog projects I ve transfered to digital. This is one ole dog that has imbraced the digital world with open arms...It may be crap but I wrote it and it’s wonderful to use the original guitar vocals analog tracks with the new orchestra software. As stated this will be fun to use for a qwik refresh. By the way....Guy I’m a BIG Fan of your work


----------



## Wyatt (Sep 14, 2018)

Just for clarification I do love EW especially the choirs. I have both...Word Building is very cool..
..Bought the VSO ready to download. Trying to decide which computer to put it on. master or slave...I assume the samples can be loaded on a separate drive. Wish me luck LOL


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 14, 2018)

I’ve made my own combo patches using Hollywood silver orchestra and I find them great. Still not sure about this release....


----------



## Wyatt (Sep 15, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> I’ve made my own combo patches using Hollywood silver orchestra and I find them great. Still not sure about this release....


Hollywood as I stated has some great stuff. I have high hopes of doing some quick background orchestra tracks for some of my older projects with VSO. Sometimes you don’t need to spend hours on backgroung tracks for a little ear candy to enhance the vocals and other instruments. In the past I didn’t use midi even with my Roland samples. I played/recorded each instrument track individually Example: 3 trumpet tracks 3 trombones tracks etc. this allowed for human feel for real LOL old school but I ended up with some pretty impressive background horns etc.IMHOLOL.. The only limitation was the sound of the samples. Now with Vienna, EW etc the sky is the limit I think VSO is going to be a great addition to my toys. I’ll post once I get up and running hopefully late today tomorrow...got to catch up on yard work before rain heads in early next week from reminents of the Florence storm.


----------



## Wyatt (Sep 17, 2018)

OK I got VSO up and running last night. This is a great sounding product and very user friendly. Highly recommend for newbies to orchestrating and grey beards LOL... I’ ve got a couple of old analog projects converted to digital that this will be fantastic for a quick background fill in. As I like to call it ear candy. Hats off to the Venna guys...hopeing you will add more solo instruments down the road. Venna choir would be nice... Maybe I’ll post a couple tunes in a week or so. Let you guys see how much this can enhance Basic vocal guitar piano and drum tracks. It’s great to be able to throw something down without spending hours on an idea. I’m old school but love new technology...I wish this was around when I was performing live. My keyboard guy would have loved it for the big production songs. Once again Venna thank you...


----------



## Wyatt (Sep 17, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> I’ve made my own combo patches using Hollywood silver orchestra and I find them great. Still not sure about this release....


you’ll like it...very user friendly opened right up as a plugin no problems.


----------



## steveo42 (Sep 17, 2018)

Wyatt said:


> OK I got VSO up and running last night. This is a great sounding product and very user friendly. Highly recommend for newbies to orchestrating and grey beards LOL... I’ ve got a couple of old analog projects converted to digital that this will be fantastic for a quick background fill in. As I like to call it ear candy. Hats off to the Venna guys...hopeing you will add more solo instruments down the road. Venna choir would be nice... Maybe I’ll post a couple tunes in a week or so. Let you guys see how much this can enhance Basic vocal guitar piano and drum tracks. It’s great to be able to throw something down without spending hours on an idea. I’m old school but love new technology...I wish this was around when I was performing live. My keyboard guy would have loved it for the big production songs. Once again Venna thank you...



Same here. At the sale price this is a tremendous value. Sounds great, easy to use, professional website with clear instructions and so forth. This is my first Vienna product but it won't be my last.
I'm very impressed.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 17, 2018)

stop it.

all of you.


----------



## Vovique (Sep 17, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> I’ve made my own combo patches using Hollywood silver orchestra and I find them great. Still not sure about this release....


Would you mind sharing what kind of combos you made with what patches? Thanks


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 17, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> stop it.
> 
> all of you.



Indeed. Just when I had decided to let this one pass.


----------



## Callum Hoskin (Sep 18, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> I really like the pad + solo idea. Does any other sketching library have that feature?


Hollywood Strings


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 18, 2018)

michelsimons said:


> Indeed. Just when I had decided to let this one pass.



and?


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 18, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> and?



Now I am in doubt again.


----------



## Wyatt (Sep 18, 2018)

steveo42 said:


> Same here. At the sale price this is a tremendous value. Sounds great, easy to use, professional website with clear instructions and so forth. This is my first Vienna product but it won't be my last.
> I'm very impressed.


You want some kick butt horns mix Venna brass with East West. A lot of it’s got to do with arranging and playing technic. But the samples speak for them selfs. I was a brass guy for many years. I remember when drum machines came out and you would hear tracks with a three armed drummer LOL. Start with the Venna special edition 1 when you want to venture more into the VSL world.


----------



## Wyatt (Sep 18, 2018)

michelsimons said:


> Now I am in doubt again.


Just do it. If nothing else you have fun playing. Especially if your an accomplished keyboard guy.
Thank God for multitrack I can give it hell one hand or finger at a time

Wyatt


----------



## Cartoon (Sep 18, 2018)

and If you dont like it. Give it back. 

But for sure... you are going to like it


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 19, 2018)

Looks like a great thing to have on the laptop for those long trips. Except to really rise to its fullest potential it wants to have 88 keys available! There's a certain contradiction there, I think.

What have been your experiences with asking the passenger next to you to support half the keyboard on their laps? Perhaps we could get them onboard by teaching them to play the base part of "Chopsticks."

For those who have tried, how do 61 + 25, or 49 + 49 work out? What kind of usability hit does one get with just 49, or just 61, or just 25 or 32? This is all that's keeping me from jumping at this thing.


----------



## GdT (Sep 20, 2018)

Just installed the new Smart Orchestra and tried it out. Lovely sound and easy to use. Just what I need for orchestral sketches. Nice one Vienna.


----------



## kimarnesen (Sep 20, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Looks like a great thing to have on the laptop for those long trips. Except to really rise to its fullest potential it wants to have 88 keys available! There's a certain contradiction there, I think.
> 
> What have been your experiences with asking the passenger next to you to support half the keyboard on their laps? Perhaps we could get them onboard by teaching them to play the base part of "Chopsticks."
> 
> For those who have tried, how do 61 + 25, or 49 + 49 work out? What kind of usability hit does one get with just 49, or just 61, or just 25 or 32? This is all that's keeping me from jumping at this thing.



How many licenses come with it? Can it be installed on two keys?


----------



## EgM (Sep 20, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> How many licenses come with it? Can it be installed on two keys?



VSL licenses are one per dongle.

(Except Vienna Instruments Pro and Vienna Ensemble Pro which are 3 and are software and not instruments.)


----------



## heisenberg (Sep 20, 2018)

Did someone say dongle?! Love your dongle.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 20, 2018)

heisenberg said:


> Did someone say dongle?! Love your dongle.



BE the dongle.


----------



## S4410 (Sep 21, 2018)

keepitsimple said:


> Bare in mind that, even though Best Service might have the advantage in price (depending on where you are) and bitcoins credits etc, you cannot return a product unless you have a very valid reason to return it. But if you buy it from VSL webshop, you can return any product within 30 days. Trust me, i learned that the hard way...


Hi, is this for sure? Is it stated somewhere in their site?
I am having constant crashes in Cubase with VSO (as i wasn't aware that a ssd disk is needed) and i m regretting my purchase now


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 21, 2018)

S4410 said:


> Hi, is this for sure? Is it stated somewhere in their site?
> I am having constant crashes in Cubase with VSO (as i wasn't aware that a ssd disk is needed) and i m regretting my purchase now


To my knowledge, yes, you can return any product you buy from vsl online store within 30 days of purchase. This does not apply on third party resellers which have their own policy concerning returns. They need to contact vsl who then decides if they give you full refund or partial refund or none.

Before you do anything, I suggest you register at vsl forums and post your technical issues in the VSO thread. Paul should advise you what to do.

Here's the thread: https://www.vsl.co.at/community/posts/t50268p3-VIENNA-SMART-ORCHESTRA#post277391


----------



## S4410 (Sep 21, 2018)

will do that, thank you


----------



## wnws (Sep 21, 2018)

I am using the Samsung external TD5 SSD. Works in Cubase. 99 dollars at Amazon.


----------



## S4410 (Sep 21, 2018)

S4410 said:


> I am having constant crashes in Cubase with VSO (as i wasn't aware that a ssd disk is needed) and i m regretting my purchase now


Strange thing (not strange really,as Cubase Pro is a beast) it works in Reaper and it works through Vienna Ensemble IN Cubase. So i may keep it. 
As for the product itself and its sound, it's nothing exceptional but good for the price (95e) as a sketching library


----------



## Syncopator (Nov 14, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> I really like the pad + solo idea. Does any other sketching library have that feature?



Sonuscore's "The Orchestra" does. Plus it has an "ensemble engine" that creates interesting beds of "orchestration." And based upon Vienna's "Smart Orchestra" intro video, Sonuscore's "The Orchestra" sounds much, much better. (No affiliation here.)


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 14, 2018)

Syncopator said:


> Sonuscore's "The Orchestra" does. Plus it has an "ensemble engine" that creates interesting beds of "orchestration." And based upon Vienna's "Smart Orchestra" intro video, Sonuscore's "The Orchestra" sounds much, much better. (No affiliation here.)



but VSL's SO was only $77.


----------



## Syncopator (Nov 14, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> but VSL's SO was only $77.



Yes. And you get what you pay for.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 14, 2018)

Syncopator said:


> Yes. And you get what you pay for.



yup, an ensemble sketcher that i prefer not to pay $399 for.

The Orchestra is indeed impressive.


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 15, 2018)

Thank you for bringing my attention to "The Orchestra" again...when it came out it somehow slipped through for me since I thought it was a phrases lib and my mind immediately shuts down when it reads "phrases" 
But MYYYYY this sound amazing... though they only demonstrate the heavier stuff... I would have liked to hear some single patches. But general sound cries "instant gratification"


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 15, 2018)

Sid Francis said:


> Thank you for bringing my attention to "The Orchestra" again...when it came out it somehow slipped through for me since I thought it was a phrases lib and my mind immediately shuts down when it reads "phrases"
> But MYYYYY this sound amazing... though they only demonstrate the heavier stuff... I would have liked to hear some single patches. But general sound cries "instant gratification"




this is turning into a tough Black Friday season to navigate.

in a good way.


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 15, 2018)

I agree... I have to hope that next stage of sonusscores BF is NOT offering a good price...makes me poor


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 15, 2018)

A few basic tips on sketching an orchestral arrangement using the Vienna Smart Orchestra:


----------

